# Salt Fork Dam area



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Is it open water? Weather looks great for this weekend!:B Looking to get the boat out, anybody been by? Anybody else going fishing? Looking out the window at work and seeing this sunshine has got me all fired up!! This crazy weather the last 2 years, boating in Nov., Dec., Jan., Feb., I love me some global warming!! Any lake reports?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Is it open water? Weather looks great for this weekend!:B Looking to get the boat out, anybody been by? Anybody else going fishing? Looking out the window at work and seeing this sunshine has got me all fired up!! This crazy weather the last 2 years, boating in Nov., Dec., Jan., Feb., I love me some global warming!! Any lake reports?


was by there tuesday, lake is covered with frozen snow...doubt it will fish this weekend


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

If this was skeeter,Milton, West Branch, Ohio River or lake Erie I be there as want go but no one cares go with me. Any one read this care go. Im in Youngstown Ohio


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Jeff! ( WAVE) Hope its melted, those fish gotta be starvin'! Eriesteamer, I enjoy your posts, if you drove down here I'd fish with ya! I think SR. Jigger is up North ice fishing, Joe (RANGER), you been by the dam? Any reports APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to the spillway tuesday. It was covered then.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks! Any updates on lake?? want some open water!!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To I be better you came here and we go to Erie for eyes and perching and I show you some places we can try and last hit the pearch and you can have my catch as I get lot and need non as freezer over flows before summers over. Any one else care go if so get hold me. I be able go 24 hours 7 days a week.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the offer ERIE!! If no reports on lake tonight, might have to take the wife "shopping" in cambridge and take the lake route home!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Did anyone check to see if theres any open water today. Last couple days of vaca for me and river is bit off still


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Salt Fork Outdoors said its still covered. Hitting a local flow tommorrow! GO BUCKS!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been by the dam?


----------

